# Tamaño de una placa fotovoltaica



## er_koko (May 19, 2006)

Hola buenas, soy nuevo en el foro.

Tengo que hacer un trabajo basado en un diseño de un toldo automatico, de tal manera que se ponga solo cuando incida el sol en la fachada en la que esta situado y se oculte cuando deje de dar el sol. Por tanto estara movido por un pequeño motor, la energia a de provenir de una pequeña placa fotovoltaica, y el "interruptor" habia pensado que fuera una celula fotoelectrica (creo que es lo mejor, pero si sabeis de algun otro elemento para hacer de "interruptor" decirlo)

Decir que no tengo ni idea de nada de esto, el trabajo era de eleccion libre me meti en esto.... y ahora no se por donde salir  ops: 

A ver si podeis ayudarme, de que tamaño deberia ser la placa fotovoltaica?? que precio podria tener?? y la celula fotoelectrica?? 

Agradezco todo lo que me podais aportar porque estoy muy perdido en estos temas, y no encuentro nada, porque no es un uso muy comun ni logico para una placa fotovoltaica.


Bueno, no se si me explicado bien porque no tengo mucha idea. Muchas gracias 


saludos!!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (May 19, 2006)

er_koko dijo:
			
		

> Hola buenas, soy nuevo en el foro.
> 
> Tengo que hacer un trabajo basado en un diseño de un toldo automatico, de tal manera que se ponga solo cuando incida el sol en la fachada en la que esta situado y se oculte cuando deje de dar el sol. Por tanto estara movido por un pequeño motor, la energia a de provenir de una pequeña placa fotovoltaica, y el "interruptor" habia pensado que fuera una celula fotoelectrica (creo que es lo mejor, pero si sabeis de algun otro elemento para hacer de "interruptor" decirlo)
> 
> ...




Pues se ha metido en un lío muy caro, por lo menos donde yo vivo una celda que produce apenas 3v cuesta $150.

Ahora imagínese la que ocupara para producir 120v a una buena potencia, pues no creo que con cualquier motorcito pueda mover el domo.

El sensor de luz es fácil, transistor npn+LDR. Pida permiso para cambiar lo de la celda solar, díga que solo sera automática.

Saludos


----------



## er_koko (May 19, 2006)

buenas!

la caracteristicas del motor serian las siguientes:

Alimentacion (V/hz) --------------- 230/50
Potencia (W) ----------------------- 200-300

que clase de placa fotovoltaica habria que usar ?? unas dimensiones y precio aproximado. Si lo cambio necesitare algun dato. Muchas gracias!!



saludos!!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (May 19, 2006)

er_koko dijo:
			
		

> buenas!
> 
> la caracteristicas del motor serian las siguientes:
> 
> ...



Hola, le saldrá carísimo pero bueno

Búsquelas aquí http://shop.altenergystore.com/?sou...a_venta&ad=0&gclid=CMyHm_KyhYUCFQ_9SAodgmCsyQ



Saludos


----------



## Time (Jul 7, 2006)

que tal, otra opcion seria usar un LDR como sensor de luz que active el encendido electrico del motor.





			
				EinSoldiatGott dijo:
			
		

> er_koko dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 8, 2006)

La LDR es una buena opcion.
Si eres mañoso puedes reciclar el motor de un limpiaparabrisas de coche, pero deberas adaptarlo al mecanismo del toldo.

Si es imprecindinle la fotoccelulas necesitaras obligatoriamente una bateria de las de alarma 12V 7AH (por eso de tigo lo del motor de coche que son de 12V)

Aunque los paneles d'en poca potencia, tienen varias horas para recargar la bateria.
Esto es como quien mete un cubo en un grifo que gotea. Al final del dia tiene el cubo lleno para regar las cuatro plantas.

tambien necesitaras dos reles, uno doble conmutado para que suba y baje, el otro para que se pare el motor.

Finales de carrera (pulsadores) para detectar si ha llegado al final el toldo o si esta recogido. (se puede utilizar un detector por corriente, por bloqueo del motor la corriente consumida se dispara)

Como siempre los electronicos nos asusta la mecanica, si lograr acoplar el motor del limpiaparabrisas tienes 75% de la faena.


----------



## JCBILBAO (Jul 23, 2007)

Saludos, quisiera saber donde puedo conseguir celdas solares pequeñas (3v) como para proyectos de electrónica, vivo en ecuador y aquí nunca he visto una, los componentes electrónicos los compro por internet en www.furtulec.com y www.microchip.com dado que en mi país no hay muchos componentes y si los ahí son muy caros, les agradecería me ayudaran.


----------

